# Another book



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

I like this book. It is "Fibromyalgia and Chronic Myofascail Pain Syndrom-a survival manual by Devin Stalanyl MD and Mary Ellen Copeland MS MA. I like It because it has a big section with drawings of muscle trigger points and explanations of where the pain is felt and why. I am one who gets a pain somewhere and panic. It makes it worse and I think I am going to die. I have had shooting pains that I thought was a stroke, chest pains, hip pain, the whole menu. I love this book because it has removed so much fear from my life. Both of the authors have the disease so they know what it is like to live with it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Bonnie, glad the book has helped and reassured you.


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Thank you Susan, I no longer have a big 0 after my name. I have a nice collection of books on fibromyalgia, so many differences on the cause and cure. I just appreciate this one and what it says. hearing about another new book can be boring. thank you again


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I guess it's a case of each us having different books that 'speak to us'. Does the book give suggestions for dealing with the symptoms of Fibro, or is it more about the causes, what's going on in Fibro etc?


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

This is a book with much detail and it gives many types of treatments for the disease. Since the authors both have the problem themselves they have done much research and include a lot of their own stories and what they have done. There are many good books on the subject and I have read many but I like the way this book seem to speak to me and ease any fears especially knowing those symptoms I have are shared by many.


----------

